# Me 410 Startup



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2014)

This video has a little age on it, but I had not seen it and don't see a posting for it here so.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jAcgUPjb16Q_


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 19, 2014)

Very cool! I did not know there was one in running condition.

Any idea why the B-26 had yellow stripes on the wings?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2014)

I didn't know there was one either. I think that these were one of the prettiest sexiest aircraft to come out of Germany during WWII. I have no clue about the yellow stripes on the B-26. Sorry.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 19, 2014)

Yep, agree with David though I had to go back and watch the video again to see the yellow stripes.

Geo


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 19, 2014)

It looks like they were in the process of restoring it because the prop is missing off #1 engine. The video was shot at RAF St. Athan Wales in 1988 so both of these aircraft are more than likely in museum nearby. Terry or Gary will know better than I.


----------



## Crimea_River (Apr 20, 2014)

That Me410 is now at the RAF Museum Cosford.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 20, 2014)

There's only two left that I am aware of, one in the UK and one in the U.S.

With all the reproductions being made nowdays, it would be awesome to see a Bf110 and a Me410 reproduced!

Great find, Aaron, thanks for sharing


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2014)

Can't see the video, as it's been disabled by you tube.
But the '140 was restored at RAF St.Athan during the 1970's and 1980s, and is now the one in the RAF Museum, Cosford. As far as I know, it's the only complete Me 410 in existence. I was allowed to get some detail shots of it a couple of years ago.
Don't know of any B-26 currently in the UK, or even in the last 30 years. Couldn't see it due to video not being available.


----------



## fubar57 (Apr 20, 2014)

Terry, I couldn't view the video here because it was disabled, but my screen had this option that took me to the youtube site to watch it.







Just wondering if you had the same option

Geo


----------



## Airframes (Apr 20, 2014)

Ah, thanks George! Got it now!
This is the same video posted some time ago, by Grant (Nuumann) I think.
That's not a B-26 in the background - it's possibly a Varsity, can't quite catch the details due to graininess. Looks like it might have yellow and black 'Suez' stripes on the wings.


----------



## Gnomey (Apr 20, 2014)

It just won't play when embedded Terry, works fine on Youtube...

Good video! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 20, 2014)

If you click on the YouTube button at the bottom right of the youtube screen it will go to the youtube sight and you can watch it there.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2014)

Works fine for me, I'm running firefox at the moment...not sure why others can't see it...


----------



## Airframes (Apr 21, 2014)

Watched it on the you tube site, as directed by George, by clicking on the suggestion on screen.


----------



## GrauGeist (Apr 21, 2014)

Airframes said:


> Watched it on the you tube site, as directed by George, by clicking on the suggestion on screen.


----------



## Wayne Little (Apr 22, 2014)

Cool, had to click to go to youtube too...


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Apr 22, 2014)

I love the way the the superchargers sound on this plane!


----------

